# Ecigssa Breakfast Club Meet - 1 May 2022



## Viper_SA (12/4/22)

It's time for our first Sunday on the month breakfast at The German Club, and we'd like to extend the invitation to all to join in.
There are no competitions, freebies, or shows, just a bunch of fellow forumite vapers that wish to hang out with like minded people, share "war stories", and have a good time. The venue is child friendly, so make it a family outing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/22)

lol, that RSVP quote cracked me up @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/22)

yessss!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (17/4/22)

So sorry guys. Seems I double booked myself. Won't make this one, but you guys enjoy! A hall full of snakes and wings at Hooters unfortunately wins.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/4/22)

Viper_SA said:


> So sorry guys. Seems I double booked myself. Won't make this one, but you guys enjoy! A hall full of snakes and wings at Hooters unfortunately wins.
> 
> View attachment 254289


Are you moving the venue to Hooters

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

